# Deliverance Lost



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The actual cover for _Deliverance Lost_ has been released at last.








Now my gripe is the subtitle. War Within the Shadows was used already on _Nemesis_, its kinda lazy to use the exact same title on two unconnected books. They should come up with a new one that reflects the Raven Guard, i'll admit the current subtitle does but its needs its own, rather than a copy of another book's.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmmm how strange. Like you said, seems a bit lazy.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe its an error, there are often a few on the BL website that crop up. Well hopefully it is anyway, because it is beyond plain lazy if that subtitle is the case if you ask me.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Or it could point to a terrible plot twist where we find out all aspirants to Raven Guard must be within the Assassins for a period of their training


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Meh I dont mind the sub-title, i love the artwork but what really bugs me is I dont get why they havent given him his pale white skin and coal black eyes like said in the fluff, they should just buy the rights for Slain69's picture of Corax and work off that :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Ferrus Manus said:


> Meh I dont mind the sub-title, i love the artwork but what really bugs me is I dont get why they havent given him his pale white skin and coal black eyes like said in the fluff, they should just buy the rights for Slain69's picture of Corax and work off that :biggrin:


 
Didn't that start happening later on, after Raven Guard gene seed started mutating a bit in the later milleniums ?

Also, the pale face & black eyes description is that of Curze. Maybe they didnt want to mix them up :grin:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

looks pretty awesome. I'm ready, are you guys?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Major frakk up with the sub-text, but nothing wrong otherwise. Will be interesting to read.


----------

